# Avocado Dipping Sauce



## sagcalif (Apr 6, 2006)

I recently smoked pork tenderloin for my office.  I decided to serve my avocado sauce and see if anyone liked it.  It was a tremendous success so I thought I would share it here.

Avocado BBQ Dipping Sauce

1 Â½ Cups Mashed Avocados
Â½ Cup Worcestershire Sauce
Â½ Teaspoon Salt
Â½ Teaspoon Black Pepper
Â½ Teaspoon Chipotle Chile Pepper
Â¼ Cup Dark Brown Sugar
1 Teaspoon Lemon Juice
2 Tablespoons White Grape Juice
1 Teaspoon Minced Garlic

Combine all ingredients in blender and liquefy.

Do not use on grill (direct heat), avocados turn bitter when cooked.  One time I did put on meat for the last Â½ hour when smoking meat (indirect heat) without a problem; however, when the leftovers were reheated in microwave oven the sauce did turn slightly bitter.

Best used as a dipping sauce at mealtime.


----------



## woody (Aug 6, 2006)

just printed this out. I'm doing beer butt chicken, so we'll see how this is!


----------



## woody (Aug 6, 2006)

Just whipped it up. The chicken is still going, but....

the sauce is good. However, I think that there's too much Worsterchire (or however it is spelled) so I added a bit of soy. The sauce was too sweet, so I think next time less brown sugar.

I'll let ya know how it is on chicken.


----------



## icemn62 (Aug 8, 2006)

That looks like a good dipping sauce, something different then just regular BBQ sauce.


----------



## woody (Aug 26, 2006)

Actually, on a 10 point scale, I would have given it a 5 or 6, not really great. Needs tweaking, but the ingredients are kind of pricey.


----------

